# I am fostering a 6 month old french bulldog



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

I am looking after a french bulldog pup for my girlfriend........it is only 6 months old........i keep it in my hallway in a 6ftx6ft playpen with a tarpaulin on the floor........it is not house trained :whip: but MY GOD! how can a dog so small which eats so little crap so much mg:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> I am looking after a french bulldog pup for my girlfriend........it is only 6 months old........i keep it in my hallway in a 6ftx6ft playpen with a tarpaulin on the floor........it is not house trained :whip: but MY GOD! how can a dog so small which eats so little crap so much mg:


My daughter has a 13 week old Frenchie pup and he too craps an abnormally large amount. I am told it is a breed trait -charming eh!
That said, he is a little cutie, and bit of a pansy when it comes to going for a walk (but then again I'm used to my collies who shrug off weather).


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Evie said:


> My daughter has a 13 week old Frenchie pup and he too craps an abnormally large amount. I am told it is a breed trait -charming eh!
> That said, he is a little cutie, and bit of a pansy when it comes to going for a walk (but then again I'm used to my collies who shrug off weather).


Where does it all come from? she only eats 1 cup full in the morning and 1 cup full at night.........but craps 10 times more :gasp: ....it is pouring with rain at the moment is Southend so neither me or her will be going walkies .......as soon as the weather gets better,i an see a nice new shiney kennel and run being put in the garden :lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> Where does it all come from? she only eats 1 cup full in the morning and 1 cup full at night.........but craps 10 times more :gasp: ....it is pouring with rain at the moment is Southend so neither me or her will be going walkies .......as soon as the weather gets better,i an see a nice new shiney kennel and run being put in the garden :lol2:


:gasp: They are cuddly lap dogs - you can't keep em outside!! Get him house trained and keep him on the couch :lol2:
Our Dudley is a total hero in my eyes because his favorite pastime is origami using my course notes - well it saves me bothering to read them :2thumb:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

..and he's killed Christmas -baaaad dog Dudley!


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Evie said:


> :gasp: They are cuddly lap dogs - you can't keep em outside!! Get him house trained and keep him on the couch :lol2:
> Our Dudley is a total hero in my eyes because his favorite pastime is origami using my course notes - well it saves me bothering to read them :2thumb:


 
LAP DOG :gasp: I'm not having her on my furniture .........she has already tried getting on my sofa :whip: my girlfriend has 3 pugs aswell of which 1 is having pups in Jan so i said i'd take the bulldog "for a while" to help her out...........i did look her in the eye and say "you WILL be taking her back tho'.....wont you" :whistling2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> "you WILL be taking her back tho'.....wont you" :whistling2:


The same question hovers on my lips every time I get asked to babysit


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Evie said:


> The same question hovers on my lips every time I get asked to babysit


This is Cassie


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> This is Cassie
> 
> 
> image


Ha! Busted- She *is* on your couch :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Evie said:


> Ha! Busted- She *is* on your couch :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Ah ha.........no she aint .......that pic is 6 weeks ago when my girlfriend first got her.......she is sitting on *her* couch :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Surely by 6 months she should be housetrained anyway???

Or are French Bulldogs difficult to housetrain - sorry, not a breed I'm familiar with.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> Surely by 6 months she should be housetrained anyway???
> 
> Or are French Bulldogs difficult to housetrain - sorry, not a breed I'm familiar with.


Dudley has been great once you get past the problem of him not liking the cold wet weather. Breeder got them off to a good start. He goes as soon as he's let out. The only problem he has at the moment is he likes to pee on soft things -quilts, cushions etc. but I'm sure he'll get over that. My daughter is working hard with it because she wants to have him in bed with her but can't at the moment.
I don't know much about the breed either but he seems to be no different than any other puppy really.


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

feorag said:


> Surely by 6 months she should be housetrained anyway???
> 
> Or are French Bulldogs difficult to housetrain - sorry, not a breed I'm familiar with.


 
She lived outside in the kennels with the pugs before i took her on.....she has only just come to live inside....i keep her in a 6ft x 6ft playpen......as soon as i let her out we run straight out to the garden.....not a good time at the moment as it has been raining non stop down here.........i live on my own and usually have nothing to do............oh my! how things can change in 24hrs :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> She lived outside in the kennels with the pugs before i took her on.....she has only just come to live inside....i keep her in a 6ft x 6ft playpen......as soon as i let her out we run straight out to the garden.....not a good time at the moment as it has been raining non stop down here.........i live on my own and usually have nothing to do............oh my! how things can change in 24hrs :lol2:


A French bulldog and pugs In the garden? I wouldn't keep any dogs outside especially not these 6x6 pen it's not a guinea pig let it out and spend some time with it I'm sure it will change for the better with a bit of human attention ,


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> A French bulldog and pugs In the garden? I wouldn't keep any dogs outside especially not these 6x6 pen it's not a guinea pig let it out and spend some time with it I'm sure it will change for the better with a bit of human attention ,


What part of this post did it say it was kept in a GARDEN? ...........Have you seen the size of a 6x6 pen? it aint a travelling cage...........36 sq ft for a 6 month old puppy to be house trained is more than enough...........when i want your advice i will ask for it :bash: i have had dogs in my life everyday for over 30yrs so i have enough knowledge to know how to house train them.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> She lived outside in the kennels with the pugs before i took her on.....she has only just come to live inside....i keep her in a 6ft x 6ft playpen......as soon as i let her out we run straight out to the garden.....not a good time at the moment as it has been raining non stop down here.........i live on my own and usually have nothing to do............oh my! how things can change in 24hrs :lol2:


U say here she lived outside ? And 6 x6 still ain't big enough as far as I'm concerned a dog should have full run maybe u should enlighten ur misses with some of that knowledge ur full off if it ain't trained by 6 month old :bash:


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> U say here she lived outside ? And 6 x6 still ain't big enough as far as I'm concerned a dog should have full run maybe u should enlighten ur misses with some of that knowledge ur full off if it ain't trained by 6 month old :bash:


Try reading the full post!......because she lived "outside"....what do you think that means? she was chucked in the garden? my other half is a dog breeder......she has fully heated kennels......obviously all of her dogs dont live in the house therefor they are not house trained :bash: if you want to have a pop at me "Jaykickboxer" then do it via PM or i will give you my phone number..as said .IF I WANT YOUR ADVICE I WILL ASK FOR IT :devil:
I am 47 and have had dogs since i was 9 years old........these dogs inc ...1 Wippet,2 Pitbull terriers,1 American Bulldog,1 Bullmastiff,1 English Bullterrier and my foster dog which is a French Bulldog so i think i am more than qualified to know what i am doing.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont understand why anyone would keep these small breed lapdogs outside


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> I dont understand why anyone would keep these small breed lapdogs outside


 
I have kept all of my dogs outside to some extent......most had a kennel in the conservatory with 24hr access to the garden.........before someone starts to have a pop.......I work from home...my dogs were walked one at a time....first thing in the morning,,lunch time and in the evening.


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> I dont understand why anyone would keep these small breed lapdogs outside


 
And these dogs are not kept outside 24/7..........and when they are they are in heated kennels.....the only thing they are missing out on is a TV and a sofa :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> And these dogs are not kept outside 24/7..........and when they are they are in heated kennels.....the only thing they are missing out on is a TV and a sofa :Na_Na_Na_Na:


And attention or companionship I'd personally never buy from a breeder like that but maybe that's just me , whatever I can't be arsed to continue argueing


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> And attention or companionship I'd personally never buy from a breeder like that but maybe that's just me , whatever I can't be arsed to continue argueing



Can't bother arguing because you know you are in the wrong :devil:I am not advertising any dogs for sale! My OP was just to say that I am doing my bit "fostering" a 6 month old French bulldog .....how I choose to house train it is entirely up to me......as said......you got a problem with it then PM me for my phone number.......and as for attention and companionship! Come down yourself mr "kickboxer" and see the attention and companionship she gets


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

chandelierman said:


> I am looking after a french bulldog pup for my girlfriend........it is only 6 months old........i keep it in my hallway in a 6ftx6ft playpen with a tarpaulin on the floor........it is not house trained :whip: but MY GOD! how can a dog so small which eats so little crap so much mg:


If you change the diet to something better, like real meat, the puppy will not poo so much. It's mainly all the carbohydrate in the diet it's getting is just passing through. Three times a day for a puppy pooing would be right. For a six months one, it shouldn't be more than twice daily on two feeds. Believe me, if you want to see a change, then this is the way to go. Make sure you go out with it into the garden after its eaten or when it wakes up. At six months, it should be asking to go out!


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

chandelierman said:


> LAP DOG :gasp: I'm not having her on my furniture .........she has already tried getting on my sofa :whip: my girlfriend has 3 pugs aswell of which 1 is having pups in Jan so i said i'd take the bulldog "for a while" to help her out...........i did look her in the eye and say "you WILL be taking her back tho'.....wont you" :whistling2:


So you will not be getting hitched then?:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

3 Pugs are kept outside in kennels, by someone who is described as a dog breeder, & who has 'fostered' out their 6 month old Frenchie puppy. Sounds odd to me! Can't she cope with the Frenchie pup & have a Pug with puppies at the same time? The Frenchie puppy needs stability, routine, etc at this age. 

I show & breed Smooth Coat Chihuahuas & show Boston Terriers (we will breed our first Bostons next year). I could not bear to think of my dogs being housed outside. Dogs are social animals, mans best friend, they should be at the heart of the house & family, not kennelled outdoors for selfish reasons.


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't think the op stated she only has 3 pugs did he? She could have 20 dogs. Unless I missed that part because I should be asleep  a nice quiet heated kennel sounds great to me, book me in for a week lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Slumdog said:


> I don't think the op stated she only has 3 pugs did he? She could have 20 dogs. Unless I missed that part because I should be asleep  a nice quiet heated kennel sounds great to me, book me in for a week lol


This is what was posted:

" my girlfriend has 3 pugs aswell of which 1 is having pups in Jan so i said i'd take the bulldog "for a while" to help her out..........."


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

Ahh yes. Fair enough!


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> 3 Pugs are kept outside in kennels, by someone who is described as a dog breeder, & who has 'fostered' out their 6 month old Frenchie puppy. Sounds odd to me! Can't she cope with the Frenchie pup & have a Pug with puppies at the same time? The Frenchie puppy needs stability, routine, etc at this age.
> 
> I show & breed Smooth Coat Chihuahuas & show Boston Terriers (we will breed our first Bostons next year). I could not bear to think of my dogs being housed outside. Dogs are social animals, mans best friend, they should be at the heart of the house & family, not kennelled outdoors for selfish reasons.



You people on here are so condasending and judgemental,there is always someone that thinks they know better than everyone else.....not that it is anyone's business but I was not asked to foster the bulldog.......I live on my own in the middle of nowhere and asked her if I could take the bulldog home..........So why don't you all mind your own business.......as I have already said...I have had dogs for over 30yrs so I know what I am doing.......if I want anyone's advice then I will ask for it :devil:
My original post was made in jest as to how can a dog so small crap so much! And now it escalates to a "how to" rear a puppy


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> You people on here are so condasending and judgemental,there is always someone that thinks they know better than everyone else.....not that it is anyone's business but I was not asked to foster the bulldog.......I live on my own in the middle of nowhere and asked her if I could take the bulldog home..........So why don't you all mind your own business.......as I have already said...I have had dogs for over 30yrs so I know what I am doing.......if I want anyone's advice then I will ask for it :devil:
> My original post was made in jest as to how can a dog so small crap so much! And now it escalates to a "how to" rear a puppy


To be fair I don't think anyone is giving u stick personally I think it's more to do with the way ur misses houses her dogs as much as it may be sufficient it ain't something most animals lovers would do


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Surely if you buy a _lapdog_ breed you buy it to be a _lapdog_? Not something to shove in the garden. :crazy:

I have nothing against keeping dogs outside, but there's a time, a place, and most importantly, a breed. Buying an animal that craves human companionship and then keeping it away from its family is nigh-on neglectful.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

chandelierman said:


> So why don't you all mind your own business.......as I have already said...I have had dogs for over 30yrs so I know what I am doing......


My Grandmother raised children for over 30 years straight, doesn't change the fact that she was useless at it, abusive and in this day and age would have been imprisoned or at the very least had her children taken from her.

Times move on, following the same old fashioned ideas for 30 years without even deigning to read about newer ideas and beliefs we have progressed to is NOT experience.


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

I wouldn't keep cuddly puppies outside, even if they were in heated kennels.

Dogs belong in homes.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

*I love this recent quote from Muhammad Ali, maybe its appropriate:
"The man who views the world at 50 the same as he did at 20 has wasted 30 years of his life." 

A forum is a place for discussion and sharing different opinions. If you cannot accept different opinions you are closing off the potential to learn. If you cannot engage in a discussion with difference of opinion without being abusive then you shouldnt involve yourself in such discussion. In short, lets play nicely. *


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> You people on here are so condasending and judgemental,there is always someone that thinks they know better than everyone else.....not that it is anyone's business but* I was not asked to foster the bulldog*.......I live on my own in the middle of nowhere and asked her if I could take the bulldog home..........So why don't you all mind your own business.......as I have already said...I have had dogs for over 30yrs so I know what I am doing.......if I want anyone's advice then I will ask for it :devil:
> My original post was made in jest as to how can a dog so small crap so much! And now it escalates to a "how to" rear a puppy


You say here......

"I am 47 and have had dogs since i was 9 years old........these dogs inc ...1 Wippet,2 Pitbull terriers,1 American Bulldog,1 Bullmastiff,1 English Bullterrier and *my foster dog which is a French Bulldog* so i think i am more than qualified to know what i am doing."


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

LoveForLizards said:


> Surely if you buy a _lapdog_ breed you buy it to be a _lapdog_? Not something to shove in the garden. :crazy:


Unless you're seeing pound signs maybe. Just sayin.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I have to say tat, although I totally disagree. I know a lot of the 'best' breeders in ckcs are brought up in kennels.....


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> I have to say tat, although I totally disagree. I know a lot of the 'best' breeders in ckcs are brought up in kennels.....


Perhaps why they failed to notice the SM symptoms affecting the breed for so long?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

If someone can suggest a way i can stop Brodie Pooing in my house I'd be greateful...LOL
she is getting better but she's so damn dim everything takes ages...
she just will not let us know she needs to go... we've tried everything too...LOL
she's better in the day now but she goes to the loo over night every night! 
:blush:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> I have to say tat, although I totally disagree. I know a lot of the 'best' breeders in ckcs are brought up in kennels.....


Ckcs I would never buy a dog from somebody who kept it outside unless it was a worker which in all fairness I wouldn't own or need a working dog anyway so would never buy a dog like that


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Well have no fear people.......i am no longer fostering the Frenchie....she has gone back to my girlfriend


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> Well have no fear people.......i am no longer fostering the Frenchie....she has gone back to my girlfriend


I thought it was better off with u atleast it was kept indoors


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> I thought it was better off with u atleast it was kept indoors


 
Well thanks to all you interfering do gooders i gave her back :bash: in future if/when i decide to do a good deed and look after any other animals then i will keep it to myself.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Surely that wasn't the reason you gave her back???


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

feorag said:


> Surely that wasn't the reason you gave her back???


 
Well it didn't help :devil: i got repremanded by the mods for using inappropriate language to a relpy on my post............all i was doing was helping someone out......no benefit in it for me......i had the frenchie 10days and it cost me over £100....so as said....if/when there is a next time i will keep it to myself


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

feorag said:


> Surely that wasn't the reason you gave her back???


That's what I was thinking


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> Well thanks to all you interfering do gooders i gave her back :bash: in future if/when i decide to do a good deed and look after any other animals then i will keep it to myself.


I only said the dog should be kept in doors and not in a cage my personal view ,


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> Well thanks to all you interfering do gooders i gave her back :bash: in future if/when i decide to do a good deed and look after any other animals then i will keep it to myself.


Y didn't u keep it ?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

chandelierman said:


> Well it didn't help :devil: i got repremanded by the mods for using inappropriate language to a relpy on my post............all i was doing was helping someone out......no benefit in it for me......i had the frenchie 10days and it cost me over £100....so as said....if/when there is a next time i will keep it to myself



I wouldn't normally interfere in an argument but it's not like you were doing someone a massive favour... It was your own girlfriends!!!!!
Plus, if a frenchie has cost over £100 for ten days what on earth did you get it?
What did it possibly need in that time that it didnt have?


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> I wouldn't normally interfere in an argument but it's not like you were doing someone a massive favour... It was your own girlfriends!!!!!
> Plus, if a frenchie has cost over £100 for ten days what on earth did you get it?
> What did it possibly need in that time that it didnt have?


 
Rach you sound as unappreciative as my girlfriend.........the fact is,whether it was my girlfriends or my mothers,i took on someone elses dog for a while with a view to looking after it for "upto" 6 - 12 months.
In the time that it was with me (10 days) i paid £60 for a 6ft x 6ft pen,1 ground sheet,1 dog bed + blanket + food + toys + treats + bones etc....it cost me well over £100.......before anyone says anything.....NO,,,,no one asked me to spend over £100 on her


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

chandelierman said:


> Rach you sound as unappreciative as my girlfriend.........the fact is,whether it was my girlfriends or my mothers,i took on someone elses dog for a while with a view to looking after it for "upto" 6 - 12 months.
> In the time that it was with me (10 days) i paid £60 for a 6ft x 6ft pen,1 ground sheet,1 dog bed + blanket + food + toys + treats + bones etc....it cost me well over £100.......before anyone says anything.....NO,,,,no one asked me to spend over £100 on her



Hmmm, you're quick to judge me.
It's a valid question... With regards to the spends.
Surely she should have had a bed, blanket, food and toys?
If your missus is a breeder then these things should be standard anyways.
Maybe the dog was stressed at having no comforts from home and that's why it poo'ed everywhere?
I also stand by my statement that as it was your girlfriends dog then the 'favour' was less amazing than say fostering a dog from an unknown source.

I personally have no interest in how your girlfriend keeps her dogs,
How she breeds them,
How it isn't trained or what you donwith the dog!

It was a simple question about how you managed to spend over £100 on it.
That's all.

And possibly if your missus is that unappreciative of your help, you need to speak to her.... Not judge me against her standards.

#justsayin'


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I was going to ask why the dog didn't already have a bed, etc already from you rgirlfriend's house, but then I remembered, she keeps her small dogs outside......


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

chandelierman said:


> Well thanks to all you interfering do gooders i gave her back :bash: in future if/when i decide to do a good deed and look after any other animals then i will keep it to myself.


Interfering do gooders?!

I co-run 2 sighthound charities, foster for several and homecheck for another. If I was to homecheck someone and they kept a dog outside, I would refuse them.

It's the 'interfering do gooders' that recognise that dogs are part of the family, that dogs need mental stimulation, vocal interaction, human company in order to thrive.

It's the 'interfering do gooders' that clearly care for an animal's well being and quite frankly your attitude regarding the whole subject stinks : victory:


----------

